# Lobectomy



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

I got my instructions from my surgeon's office. It states the procedure as "total thyroid lobectomy; Unilat; w/wo Isthmusectomy". Translation?

I'll remind y'all I had 2 inconclusive FNABs, with the choice of having surgery to remove half to biopsy(hoping the frozen section will tell something during surgery), or wait 6 months to do another sonogram, etc. Obviously I'm choosing not to wait. Although surgery will be 5 1/2 months from my first sonogram. I'm having plenty of lessons in patience. :winking0014:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks to me like they're planning to remove one half of your thyroid, and it is not yet determined whether they'll take the isthmus.


----------

